# Sorry



## ryanps18 (Jun 23, 2006)

I have to apologize for my previous posts, I must have read the caption to the thread wrong. It says for tips,tactics, and reports. I was looking for a report but I was unaware this is against the rules.

So sorry If I offended anyone for asking for a report.


----------



## g/o (Jul 13, 2004)

> I must have read the caption to the thread wrong. It says for tips,tactics, and reports. I was looking for a report but I was unaware this is against the rules.
> 
> So sorry If I offended anyone for asking for a report.


Well said ryanps18 :beer:


----------



## Maverick (Mar 4, 2002)

apology accepted!!


----------



## brianb (Dec 27, 2005)

PM Sent
(with report)


----------



## Jiffy (Apr 22, 2005)

:eyeroll: There are so many birds this year it doesn't freaking matter where you go........

Just stay out of Pembina. :wink: Thats my area!!!!


----------



## deacon (Sep 12, 2003)

Is there a written policy now on reports? Every thread is being locked when it comes to hunting reports on an area. Are fishing reports still allowed? :eyeroll:


----------



## roostman (Jan 20, 2006)

deacon said:


> Is there a written policy now on reports? Every thread is being locked when it comes to hunting reports on an area. Are fishing reports still allowed? :eyeroll:


I agree with Deacon, it seems like the moderators are shutting down certain topics because they can. This is a hunting Forum, so what if some one rubs some one the wrong way, most of us know who's full of it and who isn't. If you guy's want this to be a resident only forum then put that in your rules, you just seem to be lock happy lately. :eyeroll:


----------



## Maverick (Mar 4, 2002)

SCOUTING is a part of HUNTING!!!!!!!!!
Internet scouting is the easy way out!!!


----------



## roostman (Jan 20, 2006)

Maverick most of these people are N.R's that don't know the area, if you went to a big town and ask for help to locate some place and they said sorry, that's not allowed here, find it yourself. Most people are giving general areas, like how is the hunting out west? Hey it's great or no it's not as good as it use to be. It's nit-picking that goes on on most of these topics. Most states that i've going out-of state hunting treats the N.R's better then there own, not this State. Your welcome to hunt here but don't ask where to hunt and don't bust are roost. There hunters just like us, we are all just hunters. Life is to short to nit-pick.


----------



## Maverick (Mar 4, 2002)

Roostman

How hard is it to read the USFWS weekly report for waterfowl. You have to be literally blind to not see any pheasants.

I tell you what, if people start sending me money for gas I will start posting reports. Till then, get out and do as I do and SCOUT! It's not that hard. I have been doing it for years, and yes I am talking about my own state and other states. 
SCOUTING is not that hard. Hell it's most of the fun!!!!!The true enjoyment of finding a feed without the help of the internet is 100 times more enjoyable than having someone show me the ropes!!

We should all be big boys and and do our own scouting!

Sorry but that's my :2cents: 
You don't like it..well.... I won't lose any sleep!!


----------



## ryanps18 (Jun 23, 2006)

When I posted this topic my intentions where a general report and what direction to start looking (N,S,E,W). I should have been more clear I was not looking for exact locations. I am not going to Minot for the sole purpose of hunting I am going there because my folks live there now. My plan was to fly into town, But if there is a decent chance of getting into a few birds, I would load the dogs and the guns and make the drive. I have never hunted up there before so I am clueless as to even where to start looking. I understand that there are good bird numbers around parts of the state just was not sure how it was that far north.

In any event that's the story, just wanted to clear that up. Also please don't post any locations I have already been threatend to be removed form the site. Don't want that to happen.

Thanks to you guys that have sent me a PM on the subject. I am going to drive and let the dogs find some brids for me.

Thanks again
Ryan


----------



## deacon (Sep 12, 2003)

Maverick said:


> Roostman
> 
> How hard is it to read the USFWS weekly report for waterfowl, and pheasants. You have to be literally blind to not see any.
> 
> You don't like it..well.... I won't lose any sleep!!


Did not know the USFWS posted reports on "pheasants" oke:

Kidding aside, I believe if someone wants to share information, that is what our country's 1st Amendment stands for. Yes, I do not like it when the Fargo Forum and every other sportsman journal posts the MN baits shops fishing report and it has my little secret lake listed. But I accept it as their right to freedom of speech. Just like it is my choice not to tell anyone what lake the crappie fishing is hot.

I personnelly do not have a problem sharing information with people that are willing to offer the same in return. Most times I share information via PM.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

The temporary ban on posting areas has been lifted and will be relaxed by the moderators.

It was a temporary solution that I chose to enforce this fall so it would limit the bickering. But I guess it never ends, people end up bickering about the rule itself.  

FYI


----------



## roostman (Jan 20, 2006)

Maverick obviously you haven't been following this thread. It's not about you or me, it's about some person who is visiting for Thanksgiving and wondering if it was worth his time to hunt pheasants in a particular area. And yes I do my own scouting and have talked to alot of farmers before hunting season started, and I am fortunate to do this as you are. Some people are not as fortunate as us, so lets ban them from this site and tar and feather them. Lighten up!


----------



## Bagman (Oct 17, 2002)

Chris Hustad said:


> The temporary ban on posting areas has been lifted and will be relaxed by the moderators.
> 
> It was a temporary solution that I chose to enforce this fall so it would limit the bickering. But I guess it never ends, people end up bickering about the rule itself.
> 
> FYI


Pretty ironic that the ban is lifted after the peak of the waterfowl migration has passed. The webmaster isnt much of a waterfowler...is he? It was a good guideline and should be lifted/relaxed/re-examined after ALL seasons close.


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

How would you know???Have you ever hunted with him???

It was done to cut down on the bickering about giving specific locations.Seems to have worked,but there are always a few who don't agree.But you,I would guess are in that minority.


----------



## Maverick (Mar 4, 2002)

> Maverick obviously you haven't been following this thread.


Haha ahhhahh hahhahhhahhhahaaahhahahh hahha hhaahaahhaah ahhhhahaahaaaaha ahaahhhahhahhh hahah ahhha hhhaha .... :withstupid:

That's all I got to say about that........

Your right I haven't been following this thread! :withstupid: :eyeroll:



> It was a good guideline and should be lifted/relaxed/re-examined after ALL seasons close.


Looks like I am not the only one who liked this idea!!!


----------



## roostman (Jan 20, 2006)

wasn't this thread about pheasant hunting, the season has just begun. Boy you really got me there Maverick. Ha! Ha!


----------



## R y a n (Apr 4, 2005)

This thread has served it's purpose...

Thanks Ryan for offering up the thoughts. I appreciated you taking the feedback and listening to the different perspectives..

Have a great week everyone.

Ryan


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

> Pretty ironic that the ban is lifted after the peak of the waterfowl migration has passed. The webmaster isnt much of a waterfowler...is he? It was a good guideline and should be lifted/relaxed/re-examined after ALL seasons close.


I'm open to any ideas you may have. This wasn't an easy to decision and it's much easier to criticize for some reason rather than offer a solution. The problem was with waterfowl hunting more then any other species/season combined and I wanted to find a middle ground.


----------

